# Do any of you ever do several story hour threads?



## Lwaxy (Jan 15, 2012)

Since I've started detailing the mega-Pathfinder campaign with the Company of Chaos, my other groups who read the log would like me to do a story for their fortunes and misfortunes as well. 2 of the campaigns are already well progressed, with notes to remember things, so I'd not have to wait between posts. The others are in the beginning stages. 

I have plenty of time on my hands (usually) and no one else has the time, language skill or story telling ability to help, although my son (who provides the pathfinder log parts for the Golarion adventures) offered to do a similar log/letter style addition to the others. 

They are rather convincing this evening (in the middle, or rather towards the end of a part of the Birthright adaption campaign). 

 There may be weeks/months where little happens because of timing issues with the group/s but I saw others can take some months between updates too. 

I am not sure if this would not be considered spamming the board. Don't want to appear as if I'm going all "Look our campaigns" and pushing everything else down.


----------



## Rune (Jan 15, 2012)

I can tell you how it used to be (almost a decade ago).  This kind of thread popped up regularly in the story hour forum.  People regularly posted commentary directly to other people's threads.  It was a lively place.

I took a hiatus from the internet for a few years and, by the time I came back, the story hour forum was a much quieter place.  And, so it remains, today.

To answer your question, though--Yes.  I have started many story hours over the years and am currently updating one, have plans to return to one old one (once we get a few more sessions in), and have another one in the wings (a long-running campaign, which I have yet to compile from ancient to non-existent notes).


----------



## Lwaxy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks. I'll attempt it then. 

And I just now noticed that i posted this in a different forum than I originally wanted to. Late nights/early mornings... sigh.


----------

